# The Beautifully Dangerous World Below Antarctic Ice



## SeaBreeze (Nov 30, 2013)

Photos and info about the beautifully dangerous world below Antarctic Ice...http://www.slate.com/articles/healt...and_artist_program_resume_after_shutdown.html


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 30, 2013)

How lucky are we that we can now see parts our world that no generations before us even dreamed existed?

Thanks SB.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 1, 2013)

Makes me wish I had stuck with marine biology as my major ...

"*It might just be a bork!*"  - priceless. :glee:

And I liked how the seals wedged their bulk into the dive holes - that must be scary when your air tank is running low.


----------

